# Where to start?



## cooknhogz (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife and I really love craft beers but I have never tried making it myself. She really likes a fruity beer like Blue Moon or Shock Top for example, which both have a orange taste to it so I figured I could start there. Any suggestions? There is a Home Brew store not too far from where I live so I can get everything I need there or so I hope. Or, is there a better place to buy on line? Thanks for any help.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry the only thing I know about beer is Drinking it! There are a few homebrewers on here that should be able to help you though. When you get a minute would you swing by Roll Call  and introduce yourself to else so we can give you a warm SMF welcome, Thanks!


----------



## diesel (Aug 9, 2012)

Usually the guys at the Homebrew store will be more than happy to help get you set up.  I picked up a homebrew kit that was around 75$.  It contained everything needed to get your first brew going.  Then they have some brewing kits with different types of beer.  I am sure they will have a flavor to yours and your wife's liking. 

I started with the kit for my first brew just so I could get an understanding of what exactly it all about. 

Start saving bottles.  Brown pop tops (not twist offs.)  You will need a couple of cases. 

All I can tell you is that this hobby is like smoking meat.  Once you start you will probably always do it.  If you need more help or have more questions just say so.  I am sure you will get plenty of advice here. 

good luck.


----------



## bdawg (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome!

Homebrewing is incredibly fun and is a great "companion" hobby to BBQ.  I actually got into BBQ 2nd, after homebrewing for about 10 yrs.

One great place to start is:

http://www.howtobrew.com

This is John Palmer's online version of his book.  It is the 1st edition, so the later print editions are updated and hold much more information.  That said, this free online version is jam packed with great info and you will not go wrong using it.

Having a local home brew store (commonly called LHBS in the homebrewing forums) is key.  Yes, you will be able to find stuff cheaper online, but the ability to go pick up a last minute ingredient or keg part is crucial.  Keeping the LHBS guys in business is a must.  They are usually very helpful, too. 

check out

http://www.northernbrewer.com, http://www.morebeer.com, http://www.midwestsupplies.com

for ideas.  You can find a good starter kit for between 75 and 100 bucks.  Don't cheap out on something like Mr. Beer.  By the time you are getting good beer out of it, you will have outgrown it and will then be out looking for a good 5 gallon setup, which is just as easy to use.

Blue Moon and Shock Top are variants of a style called "Belgian Witbier".  It is a fairly easy style to brew at home, as you can use pilsner extract, wheat extract, a small amount of hops (usually Saaz or Hallertaur), and a Belgian yeast.

It is on the lighter end of the spectrum (ie, lower alcohol, color and alcohol content are NOT CORRELATED), so it will ferment rather quickly and be ready to drink in roughly 5 weeks.

In the meantime, try some Hoegaarten, Alaskan White, Celis Wit, Bell's Winter White, or Allagash White.  All are better versions of the style.

BTW, you will NOT be able to brew BudMillerCoors right off the bat.  They are actually some of the hardest beers to brew. Besides, why bother?

HTH-


----------



## cooknhogz (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all replys sorry I didnt respond sooner but was out of town. BDawg, thanks for all your info now I have a good starting point.


----------



## frosty (Aug 15, 2012)

Home made BBQ, and home made beer.  What a concept!!!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm new t brewing as well and I started with a kit from my LHBS. Total start up without bottles was around $130.00 and that included the beer kit as well. Kits are a great place to start in my opinion and unless you have the money and time to invest in all grain brewing you really cant go wrong with them. From what Iv read you can get really creative with extract brewing. Check out some different books on brewing as well if you haven't already. I started reading Complete Joy of home brewing about a week and a half to two weeks before I brewed my first beer. I learned a lot from it regarding the extract brewing process that I'm probably going to continue using for the foreseeable future. If you are impatient and can afford everything for a kegging system right off the bat Id say go for it. I just bottled a beer the other day and it took me close to an hour and a half to do it myself with a combination of bombers and 12oz. Outside of a few more primary fermenters and a second fridge a kegging system is my next investment for brewing.


----------



## cfaist (Aug 17, 2012)

HI guys, I have the Mr. Beer Homebrew kit which can be bought off ebay now for like $20.00, Ive had it for 2 years and have had great luck with it. The only thing I dont like is that it only makes 2 gallons at a time. the 2 "Fruity" favorites Ive done where a Rasberry wheat which was in the 6.5% abv range and my current batch is a cherry lager, Both are Very smooth and Drinkable. My next step is to go all grain so I have more control over the ingredients, As the Mr. Beer comes with a malt extract. Good luck.


----------



## bdawg (Aug 29, 2012)

I started with Mr. Beer back in 2002.  You can make good beer with it if you follow a few simple tweaks.  After a while, you will likely outgrow it, which is fine.  Mr. Beer has been called the "crack dealer" of home brewing.   Simple, cheap samples that get you hooked.. :-D

Here's a link to a post I made on the Realbeer forum a few years ago that outlines how to get decent beer out of a Mr. Beer kit:

http://www.realbeer.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=16954

Good Luck & HTH-


----------



## atio (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried three Mr Beer beers from three different people and they were all decent.  Everything I've read on other forums said "Don't bother with the Mr Beer, you'll outgrow it after your first batch!"


----------



## seedubxj (Aug 31, 2012)

This summer I've brewed a strawberry blonde and a raspberry wheat. Great warm weather beers. Here is a pic of the latter in secondary. I'm an all grain brewer now but like most, started with extract. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a pic of a Newcastle clone. Just kicked the keg a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And don't let anyone tell you that all home brew is cloudy. This is the raspberry again.


----------



## smokingmymeat (Sep 30, 2012)

DON'T START BREWING BEER!!!!!! It's addicting. I'm probably too late.
I can't tell ya how great it is when you're drinking beer you made while you're 
making you're next beer/beers and a piece of meat on the smoker. 
Try www.northernbrewer.com for more info. Your cleaning and sanitation are very 
important. Trying to control your fermentation temperatures will help.

Important tip:   Relax and have a brew!


----------



## roller (Sep 30, 2012)

Its been awhile since I have brewed beer guess I need to get back in it...


----------

